# Pedialyte



## vinnie05 (Aug 31, 2012)

Is pedialyte a good cure for dehydrated tortoises? ive read some articles that are against it and some that are for it.. Do they realy help hydrate your tortoises? thx


----------



## mctlong (Aug 31, 2012)

I've used it and it worked for my tort.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 31, 2012)

An electrolytic solution is helpful, but you can make your own very easily and cheaply- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/health-and-medical/hydration


----------



## vinnie05 (Aug 31, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> An electrolytic solution is helpful, but you can make your own very easily and cheaply- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/health-and-medical/hydration



OK i guess i will try it.. how does it work though? does the tort have to drink the water/solution mix? or does it rehydrate just by simply soaking it?

Because when i soak it it normally doesnt drink


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 1, 2012)

Soak in it. The link has a recipe for making the 'dry stuff' and mixing it in smaller amounts of water so you can make a fresh soak every time.


----------

